# Advice about DIAMOND Pet Food



## brittanyg (Mar 15, 2013)

My mom insists on feeding Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul. I've researched online and looked that the ingredients. It seems like a "decent" food, but I've also read things on FDA about Diamond, and I'm not sure I trust the company. 

Any thoughts??


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

if do is allergic to milk i would not feed it it has skim milk in it.plus it has grains in it and two many different proteins


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

It's a good food for the price range it is in. Whether or not you choose to trust the Diamond company is another story... I currently avoid their products.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

It is considered a good quality for the price and I know some people on the forum used to feed it but I am not sure if they still do.

Personally I would not feed it myself though. Diamond has had too many recalls for me to risk feeding anything Diamond. I know most of the recalls were for salmonella and it was more of a risk for us rather than our dogs but my opinion is if the factory has issues that brought so many recalls and FDA investigation then I do not want to risk making Jaxx sick with other problems they might have.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Diamond Foods has had more recalls that I can count going back to late 2006..that I can recall all the way up to the last few days...not only dog foods, but cat and bird foods to. I would not recommend anything that comes from their plants.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't trust Diamond because of the recalls, they just announced another one for their cat food.
There's other foods that are good budget foods but from reputable companies such as:
Fromm Classic Adult - $20 for 15lbs
Fromm Gold Adult $12 for 5lbs
Nutrisource Adult $12 for 6.6lbs - only $2 more than chicken soup but soo much safer (their grain free ones are $15 for 5lbs)


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't trust Diamond because, as others have said, they seem to have quality control issues. I think that there are other brands that are similar in price that are more reliable (especially Fromm- a family owned company, never had a recall). 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

